
Connie Willis turns down presenter role for this year's Hugo Award ceremony - ohjeez
http://azsf.net/cwblog/?p=116
======
kleer001
Sure, that's a touching personal note, but here's the full political scree,
for the lookie loos and rubber neckers. I for one am sad at this gaming of the
award. This is why we can't have nice things.

[http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/13/1376743/-Freeping-t...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/13/1376743/-Freeping-
the-Hugo-Awards)

